# Crows and hawks....



## Deluhathol (Jan 26, 2009)

Ok I know that crows dont get along with hawks and falcons. Do you think that is you were to use a crow call it would help scare off the hawks and falcons?


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

It helps only if your there to c them along with real crows.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

I would try it, Why Not?
If it works for you, do it!
There's lots of Pigeon keepers here, that have tried many different kinds of deterents. Some have worked, some haven't.
I'm about the only one here though, that hasn't had a hawk proplem (yet).
But then, I don't keep that many Pigeons.
I do have 2 hunting dogs, that are out, when the Pigeons are in though, maybe that is the difference.
There is also an abundence of sparrows in the neighbors lilachs. Lots of lilachs too.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The big part of crows bothering hawks is that they mob them. But it's worth a try!  Maybe if you can call some crows to the area, they'll help out as well.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You can search online for Raven and Crow calls. There are soundclips you may be able to download for free. I made a CD of them, and threw in some Owl species (the ones which are known to be hawk predators) as well.

It DID draw Ravens to the vicinity of my building. If you have Crows or Ravens around, it might do that too. Honestly, I was using it with several other suggestions (mirrors in the lightwell, CD's on a string reflecting the sun, me yelling at 'em and tossing stones, and Raven 'dolls' which I would move around every couple of days).....so I dunno if the recordings SOLELY helped in dissuading hawks or not...but, it didn't hurt as their presence did seem to reduce some.....


----------



## diamondaceloft (Aug 25, 2010)

It has worked for me. A week ago I was trap training some latch hatches. They were on my loft roof and what did you know, it was after 5 pm...wasn't someone saying that Hawks don't hunt after 5 pm.... anywho there it was... Mrs Cooper hawk. I spotted her - woman always says I have eyes as sharp as a hawk - as she darted from tree to tree and landed on a large branch right above the pigeons. I felt my legs shaking as fear for my pigeons aroused inside of me. Sweat chilled my skins when I saw her licking her lips.
I started shouting and making gestures wildly with my hands. No! It wasn't those Come to Papa gestures but those SHOOOOOO. Move it! Get the heck out of my hood! Mrs. Hawk just ignored me probably asking herself what is that fool doing. She has probably has been around my hood many times and has learned to ignore crazy fools from the hood.

I glared at her and sent a telekinetic "Move and I'll cry!" message to her as I ran inside the house to grab my nifty crow caller that I drove an hour to get. I ran back out as fast as I have ran inside and there she was still, stalking those preys ...my precious pigeons ... perhaps she actually got my telekinetic message. I started desperate... hmm... i meant happily blowing the crow caller like a kid blowing excitedly on his first recorder. Mrs. Hawk looked around wildly like a crook sniffing out the hood as sirens filled her ears. She leered at me with her evil eyes and scouter around, focusing on a certain direction.

I looked towards that way and what did I see. I saw two holy dark knights trotted beautifully on the heavenly road towards my house. I assume Mrs. Hawk saw them and off she went.

So yeah... guess it does work.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

diamondaceloft said:


> It has worked for me. A week ago I was trap training some latch hatches. They were on my loft roof and what did you know, it was after 5 pm...wasn't someone saying that Hawks don't hunt after 5 pm.... anywho there it was... Mrs Cooper hawk. I spotted her - woman always says I have eyes as sharp as a hawk - as she darted from tree to tree and landed on a large branch right above the pigeons. I felt my legs shaking as fear for my pigeons aroused inside of me. Sweat chilled my skins when I saw her licking her lips.
> I started shouting and making gestures wildly with my hands. No! It wasn't those Come to Papa gestures but those SHOOOOOO. Move it! Get the heck out of my hood! Mrs. Hawk just ignored me probably asking herself what is that fool doing. She has probably has been around my hood many times and has learned to ignore crazy fools from the hood.
> 
> I glared at her and sent a telekinetic "Move and I'll cry!" message to her as I ran inside the house to grab my nifty crow caller that I drove an hour to get. I ran back out as fast as I have ran inside and there she was still, stalking those preys ...my precious pigeons ... perhaps she actually got my telekinetic message. I started desperate... hmm... i meant happily blowing the crow caller like a kid blowing excitedly on his first recorder. Mrs. Hawk looked around wildly like a crook sniffing out the hood as sirens filled her ears. She leered at me with her evil eyes and scouter around, focusing on a certain direction.
> ...


Lol....I felt the same way when I had my first encounter with Mr. Coopers hawk. Fortunately, my birds were too quick on their toes and trapped before there were any casualties.

Back to the subject....crows do help if you have them around. we have tons of crows out here and if they weren't around my birds would get picked off on a daily basis. They don't eliminated the attacks but they sure keep them to minimum. So be friendly to your local crows!.....even though they dig through your trash bin and get it all over the place on trash day.


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

I leave chicken eggs out on the house roof for the crows...we have a ton and they DO NOT appreciate the hawks, they harras and chase them relentlesly until about 5pm when they go "home?" for the night, but the hawks are usually fed up on mice and such by then. I'm going to have to order up a crow call


----------



## Pigeon80error (Sep 25, 2010)

Magpies and Crows bother pigeons and scare them off to get food.

I really hate magpies and crows- they get on my nerves- arghh


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

It works trust me i do it all the time i feed the crows corn I keep a little bit of corn out to keep the crows around an blue jays cause they will chase a hawk away too


----------



## oldcrow (Mar 31, 2012)

I used a crow call from my computer one morning after putting feed out for the crows. And it seemed to work, as within 15 minutes about 7 crows flew in. I documented it on my journal, http://barbz7.livejournal.com/ about asking a question on a website concerning audio play backs to draw in crows (page 18) and I used one of the emails and received another website from a volunteer to check out concern of the proper use of audio play backs. 

I'm thinking even though it might draw the crows in, it's trickery they may not appreciate, which could be stressful and disturbing to them. I found these play backs on a crow buster site. http://www.sibleyguides.com/2011/04/the-proper-use-of-playback-in-birding/ Crow busters have no concern for crows, they just want to lure them in so they can shoot them. So after reading all data on The Sibley Guides I decided not to use them. 

The Sibey Guides is a very interesting website. http://www.sibleyguides.com/


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I started putting out eggs every morning a few days ago...I did this last year...The crows were here in the trees every morning looking for their eggs...They hang around untill I put a couple out...Meanwhile the YB`s are flying around...When they trap,I put the eggs out for the crows...Alamo


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I put crow decoys out and move them around once a week. It seems to work for me.


----------

